# Renegade Acoustic Guitar | Free Update



## tcollins (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi everyone!

We've just updated Renegade Acoustic Guitar, adding new strumming patterns and incorporating Snapshots to get you to the sound you're looking for quickly!
The Snapshots range from basic acoustic picking, finger-picking, and strumming setups to more... wait for it... cinematic sounds.

Also:

-Added delay to the effects section.
-Choice of three background wallpapers.
-You can now choose whether the hammer-on interval for the third scale step is semitone or whole tone.
-Tweaked the strum engine for smoother operation.

Here's a video where I mumble on about the changes:
https://youtu.be/-cFvrjvtM8Q (Update Video)

If you already own Renegade Acoustic, you should have received an email with the download link.
If you missed it, or have removed yourself from our email list, please contact us by email.

Thanks!
-TC

Forged in the same fires as our Renegade Electric, it can whisper softly in your ear or kick your tracks with an attitude. Includes our strumming engine with chord recognition.

Control articulations using key velocity, key switches, or both.

Picked and finger-picked sample sets included for both Solo and Strum modes.

12-string mode, picked and finger-picked.

Choose from preset chords and strumming patterns, or create your own. You can literally create any guitar chord you like, including chords that would be impossible for a guitar player to actually play (not sure if this is a selling point, but it is interesting).

Small footprint, with a 3.4 GB download (equal to 6.4 GB uncompressed .wavs).

_*As always, no shenanigans in our demos.*_

The MIDI files and Kontakt multis used in our demos are included with the library, so you can see exactly how they were created.

Requires Kontakt 5.5.2 or higher, full version.

Please check out the walk-through video and audio demos below.


Thank-you!
-TC


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 2, 2018)

I have it and it is terrific. I love that I can now play my choice of inversions on the keyboard during strums.


----------



## robgb (Aug 2, 2018)

Oh, for godsakes. How can you do this to me? My sample library budget is depleted at the moment... This really looks like a must have.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 2, 2018)

Pretty pretty good.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 2, 2018)

I already have Renegade Electric among other Indiginus libraries, and they are all superb. The Delta Blues AC Slide Guitar may be the single best quality/cost ratio purchase of a VI I have ever made...

This may indeed be too cool to pass up.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 3, 2018)

I have torch/Mando/Renanxxe - all surperb and VERY pliable to what is actually needed. This new release looks good. I'll have to check out the electric one.


----------



## Tod (Aug 3, 2018)

Sounds good and appears a lot of work went into this one.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Aug 3, 2018)

Indiginus releases a new product for less than $60 and my wallet automatically opens.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## dflood (Aug 3, 2018)

Couldn't resist - again. Indiginus is quickly becoming one of my favourite vendors with yet another great sounding, easy to play VI at such a reasonable price. I really appreciate the inclusion of the MIDI demo files. Wish more vendors would do the same. Great work @tcollins !


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 4, 2018)

Not sure I need this but I have a bunch of TC’s stuff and it’s uniformly excellent.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Aug 4, 2018)

Trace, we always love your instruments and your GUI's in particular! Congrats on what looks like another great one.


----------



## Tod (Aug 4, 2018)

I think a little wording problem in the manual.

Octave C2-B2 (blue) will play down-strums and will stop a playing Pattern.
Octave C3-B3 (cyan) will play *down-strums* and will stop a playing Pattern.

I think _*down-strums*_ is meant to be _*up-strums*_.


----------



## tcollins (Aug 5, 2018)

Tod said:


> I think a little wording problem in the manual.
> 
> Octave C2-B2 (blue) will play down-strums and will stop a playing Pattern.
> Octave C3-B3 (cyan) will play *down-strums* and will stop a playing Pattern.
> ...



You are correct, sir.


----------



## Dex (Aug 27, 2018)

I just discovered this and it looks _great._ I had a couple of questions:

1-How much longer is the intro pricing good for?
2-How many round robins and velocity layers are there for the sustained samples? I'm guessing just one for each but it's hard to tell from the video.

By the way I think you mean the download is 3.4 GB, not 3.4 MB


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 29, 2018)

Sounds great. Are there any plans to add a strum feature to the Renegade Electric Guitar ? And how does the Renegade Acoustic differ from the Strum Maker IV aside the from obvious solo , pick , finger pick and 12 string?


----------



## lucky909091 (Aug 30, 2018)

An awesome sampled guitar. Very playbale.
Recommendable.


----------



## tcollins (Aug 30, 2018)

Dex said:


> I just discovered this and it looks _great._ I had a couple of questions:
> 
> 1-How much longer is the intro pricing good for?
> 2-How many round robins and velocity layers are there for the sustained samples? I'm guessing just one for each but it's hard to tell from the video.
> ...



Thank-you! - fixed MB to GB. 

1- Intro price will be good thru Monday Sept 3 (Labor Day).

2 6 velocity layers for the picked sustains, and 5 for the finger-picked sustains. Two Round-robins (alternating down and up pick/plucks).


----------



## tcollins (Aug 30, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> Sounds great. Are there any plans to add a strum feature to the Renegade Electric Guitar ? And how does the Renegade Acoustic differ from the Strum Maker IV aside the from obvious solo , pick , finger pick and 12 string?



Yes, we're adding a Strat to Renegade Electric, and adding the strum pattern engine with chord recognition. Sometime this winter, probably.

Renegade Acoustic borrows part of SM4's strum engine, but with some tweaks and the new chord recognition feature. 
SM4 has a separate instrument for normal playing (not strumming), but without the new GUI. Both have 12-string mode.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 30, 2018)

tcollins said:


> Renegade Acoustic borrows part of SM4's strum engine


And the Renegade Acoustic has more articulations..
Would you consider a discount for SM4 owners?


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 30, 2018)

tcollins said:


> Yes, we're adding a Strat to Renegade Electric, and adding the strum pattern engine with chord recognition. Sometime this winter, probably.
> 
> Renegade Acoustic borrows part of SM4's strum engine, but with some tweaks and the new chord recognition feature.
> SM4 has a separate instrument for normal playing (not strumming), but without the new GUI. Both have 12-string mode.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## tcollins (Aug 31, 2018)

The price will change at midnight, Sept 4, although we usually leave it for an extra day to allow for time zones.
Then it goes to $69.


----------



## thov72 (Sep 9, 2018)

thank you very much, Tracy. Any chance you´re going to add more strumming presets?


----------



## tcollins (Sep 13, 2018)

thov72 said:


> thank you very much, Tracy. Any chance you´re going to add more strumming presets?


We're working on an update, so that's possible. Any ideas on strumming patterns are welcome!


----------



## sean8877 (Sep 13, 2018)

tcollins said:


> We're working on an update, so that's possible. Any ideas on strumming patterns are welcome!


Patterns in the style of The Church, Oasis, etc. would be very cool


----------



## tcollins (Sep 13, 2018)

sean8877 said:


> Patterns in the style of The Church, Oasis, etc. would be very cool


Thanks. Please include links to specific songs that you are thinking of.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi Tracy,

Patterns in bluegrass style. Nothing too complicated. Just a good basic rythm pattern as accompaniment.
Thanks !


----------



## sean8877 (Sep 13, 2018)

tcollins said:


> Thanks. Please include links to specific songs that you are thinking of.


Here you go, thanks.


----------



## tcollins (Sep 17, 2018)

sean8877 said:


> Here you go, thanks.



Great- thank-you for the links!


----------



## tcollins (Sep 17, 2018)

FYI..

There is a hidden button that allows you to save and load strum patterns to the Data folder in the Renegade Acoustic folder. In Strum mode, just click in the upper left corner of the GUI above the "SOLO" button, and below the guitar picture icon. Save and Load buttons will appear. This function was included mainly for use during development, but it could be useful for users as well.

This, of course, makes it possible for Renegade Acoustic owners to share their own strum patterns (only the .nka files you create).

In the Data folder, you'll also find backups for the strum patterns you can load back in if you need to. 

This trick also works for Effects presets when the Effects panel is open.


----------



## tcollins (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi everyone!

We've just updated Renegade Acoustic Guitar, adding new strumming patterns and incorporating Snapshots to get you to the sound you're looking for quickly!
The Snapshots range from basic acoustic picking, finger-picking, and strumming setups to more... wait for it... cinematic sounds.

Also:

-Added delay to the effects section.
-Choice of three background wallpapers.
-You can now choose whether the hammer-on interval for the third scale step is semitone or whole tone.
-Tweaked the strum engine for smoother operation.

Here's a video where I mumble on about the changes:
https://youtu.be/-cFvrjvtM8Q (Update Video)

If you already own Renegade Acoustic, you should have received an email with the download link.
If you missed it, or have removed yourself from our email list, please contact us by email.

Thanks!
-TC


----------



## Tod (Oct 27, 2018)

How do we do this TC, just drag the samples from the old to the new update?

Okay, just found your update install pdf.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank for the update! I'm planning to buy this, along with several other Indiginus libraries. I bought"The Resonator" recently and have say it's one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## robgb (Oct 26, 2019)

@tcollins I'm curious to know if Renegade is a brand new sample set or simply your previous acoustic samples with new scripting? I already own a couple of your previous acoustic libraries.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 26, 2019)

Does the strum engine in Renegade have all the same features as StrumMaker IV Acoustic? Thanks!


----------



## David Cuny (Oct 26, 2019)

Tim_Wells said:


> Does the strum engine in Renegade have all the same features as StrumMaker IV Acoustic? Thanks!


I don't see any features in the StrumMaker IV Acoustic that's not in the Acoustic Renegade. 

There are a number of improvements. On the Acoustic Renegade, the "steps" control is at the top of the pattern widget, which is functionally the same as the spinner widget in StrumMaker, but a bit nicer.

There are now 46 named patterns, instead of 12 numbered patterns. You can save user patterns, but I don't think you can name user patterns.

Assigning chords and setting chord types is now a lot more sensible. There's also a new chord recognition mode. The capo was missing in the initial release of Acoustic Renegade, but was added in a recent update.

Also, the strum and solo modes are incorporated into a single instrument.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 27, 2019)

David Cuny said:


> I don't see any features in the StrumMaker IV Acoustic that's not in the Acoustic Renegade.
> 
> There are a number of improvements....


Thanks for taking the time to provide such a thorough response, David!


----------



## tcollins (Oct 27, 2019)

robgb said:


> @tcollins I'm curious to know if Renegade is a brand new sample set or simply your previous acoustic samples with new scripting? I already own a couple of your previous acoustic libraries.


Renegade Acoustic features all new samples, including both picked and finger-picked sets of a Martin D-18.


----------

